# New VW Electric SUV Looks Great.



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

225 Mile Range (EPA 250, but they are always 10-15% higher than real world driving.

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/new-vw-id-4-250-mile-range-3-years-free-fast-charging/
The 2021 Volkswagen ID 4 Pro -- the well-equipped RWD entry point -- will start at $39,995 before a yet-unknown destination charge and a potential $7,500 Federal EV tax credit. With the credit, VW estimates that "the entry price of the ID 4 is on par with the 2021 Tiguan SEL." Optional Statement and Gradient packages add creature comfort and visual upgrades, respectively.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

does look nice, but 40k to start with? btw, the fed credit is down to $1875 thru 12/31. After 12/31 deliveries zero Fed credit.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

take off the badge and i cant tell the difference between half the SUVs out there


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 225 Mile Range (EPA 250, but they are always 10-15% higher than real world driving.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/new-vw-id-4-250-mile-range-3-years-free-fast-charging/
> The 2021 Volkswagen ID 4 Pro -- the well-equipped RWD entry point -- will start at $39,995 before a yet-unknown destination charge and a potential $7,500 Federal EV tax credit. With the credit, VW estimates that "the entry price of the ID 4 is on par with the 2021 Tiguan SEL." Optional Statement and Gradient packages add creature comfort and visual upgrades, respectively.


It is nice looking but it still looks just like all of the other SUV's on the road.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 225 Mile Range (EPA 250, but they are always 10-15% higher than real world driving.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/new-vw-id-4-250-mile-range-3-years-free-fast-charging/
> The 2021 Volkswagen ID 4 Pro -- the well-equipped RWD entry point -- will start at $39,995 before a yet-unknown destination charge and a potential $7,500 Federal EV tax credit. With the credit, VW estimates that "the entry price of the ID 4 is on par with the 2021 Tiguan SEL." Optional Statement and Gradient packages add creature comfort and visual upgrades, respectively.


It looks nice but the base level Cyber Truck is going to be a major competitor and I don't see this vehicle thriving unless Tesla can't produce.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> does look nice, but 40k to start with? btw, the fed credit is down to $1875 thru 12/31. After 12/31 deliveries zero Fed credit.


VW - you will get the full 7500- manufacturers have to sell 200,000 vehicles to start the phase out... VW has a long way to go ( 180,000 ).. TSLA and GM have already passed the 200k.
Don't lease a VW, buy it to get the tax credit (7500$)


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 225 Mile Range (EPA 250, but they are always 10-15% higher than real world driving.
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/new-vw-id-4-250-mile-range-3-years-free-fast-charging/
> The 2021 Volkswagen ID 4 Pro -- the well-equipped RWD entry point -- will start at $39,995 before a yet-unknown destination charge and a potential $7,500 Federal EV tax credit. With the credit, VW estimates that "the entry price of the ID 4 is on par with the 2021 Tiguan SEL." Optional Statement and Gradient packages add creature comfort and visual upgrades, respectively.


I own a VW Jetta Wagon (Mark IV), and even looking at the current lineup, it seems that the wagons go for about $10K less than the SUV. Why? It can't possibly cost that much more to have the suspension ride a few inches hire. I think that SUV-buying Americans just think that SUVs should cost more, and the car companies have carefully kept the profit margins a secret.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> I think that SUV-buying Americans just think that SUVs should cost more, and the car companies have carefully kept the profit margins a secret.


Agreed. 100%. I believe this phenomenon, as applied to SUV buyers, is "More Money Than Brains."


----------



## Drivingforfun (Oct 1, 2020)

250 mile range is useless. When they hit 500 miles I'll start showing some interest.. 

250 just doesn't make it a viable road trip car...when you factor in charge times. Even at a level 3 charge point.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Drivingforfun said:


> 250 mile range is useless. When they hit 500 miles I'll start showing some interest..
> 
> 250 just doesn't make it a viable road trip car...when you factor in charge times. Even at a level 3 charge point.


But this could allow a 2-car family to have one car be electric, and used for most of the local driving, with other being ICE, as the 2nd string car. Road trips would be done with the ICE car.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

mbd said:


> VW - you will get the full 7500- manufacturers have to sell 200,000 vehicles to start the phase out... VW has a long way to go ( 180,000 ).. TSLA and GM have already passed the 200k.
> Don't lease a VW, buy it to get the tax credit (7500$)


It's true when you lease an electric vehicle you do not get the tax credit directly however the credit is often applied to the lease which makes it a cheaper. Sure it's not always true but the major automakers with their own in-house leasing offer lower lease rates because of the credit.

With Hybrids and PHEV you can claim the credit (the amount depends on the size of the battery) on your federal tax return.


----------

